# What is the craziest thing you've seen while working?



## cranky1111

I am losing a few accounts, (WM to USM) - I dont want this thread to be about that, instead, I want to hear some stories of the craziest things you or your employees have been through while sweeping - Since its typically done ion the middle of the night, you tend to run into some of the crazier people of the world.

This isnt the craziest thing we have seen, but just a story:

I am home sleeping, and the phone rings, its one of my guys, but when I answer, he says please talk to the officer....

The cop gets on the phone and turns out they he had drawn guns on my employee for being around a dumpster....

My employee, a good kid, was so scared, apparently the cops thought he was some type of robber stashing items from the store behind the dumpster, Next thing he knows cops rush him and "freeze, hands where I can see them!"

Funny thing is that the kid is the whitest suburban kid, and the job site was in a area well known for crips and bloods ... Stupid cops ..


----------



## the new boss 92

that would scare the hell out of me if i was just trying to drain the main vaine!


----------



## EZSWEEP

A Usm Contract. Is the craziest thing i saw


----------



## hickslawns

I would have to agree with EZSweep.

As for sweeping stories, we have picked up tons of crap. In fact, on a couple of occasions the guys have found plastic shopping bags with human poop in them. Nasty truckers come in off the road and just throw out bags of poop from their cabs. 

My personal funniest was one night I was sweeping and a guy on a bicycle was on the opposite end of the lot. I thought he was picking up cans at first and stashing them behind the store somewhere. He kept going behind the store and coming out front to pick up more stuff. It wasn't until I got closer to him that I realized he was picking up everything. The closer I got the faster he went. Only thing I can figure is he wasn't all there mentally and he was racing me! Should have hired him but I doubt he had the sanity to work. Funny as heck, but truly sad on the other hand.


----------



## bob the builder

The wildest thing i seen one night sweeping was this lady in a car flashing hear light like every ten minutes so i just stopped and watched her. Out of the corner of my eye i caught a light flash back at her from across the street. It was a Chevy and GMC dealer. I really started paying attention to everything and six car flashed their lights back to her and all of the sudden all six cars pulled out of the dealer lot and sped off. i told walmart security about it while it was happening and he called the local police and they caught all seven cars on the interstate ten minutes later. i swore after dealing with grand jury and court i wouldnt open my mouth and mind my own business from that day forward.

I also agree with the other two about the USM contract

I got a letter from Wal-mart saying that my services is no longer approved after 3/1/11 and then two of my walmart mangers called me in a panic and said usm isn't starting until 3/21/11 and i can continue sweeping for the same amount that was in my contract. i offered them a price to sweep it for 20 days and they said they could only pay me what my contract paid me and i told them that contract ended on 3/1/11 and now they are going to pay what i want. I'm sure my walmart managers are in a bind for twenty days but walmart and usm have put me in a bind for a lot longer ...


----------



## Camden

bob the builder;1258396 said:


> The wildest thing i seen one night sweeping was this lady in a car flashing hear light like every ten minutes so i just stopped and watched her. Out of the corner of my eye i caught a light flash back at her from across the street. It was a Chevy and GMC dealer. I really started paying attention to everything and six car flashed their lights back to her and all of the sudden all six cars pulled out of the dealer lot and sped off. i told walmart security about it while it was happening and he called the local police and they caught all seven cars on the interstate ten minutes later. i swore after dealing with grand jury and court i wouldnt open my mouth and mind my own business from that day forward.


Wow! That's quite a story!! You saved that dealership (or their insurance company) a lot of money.

I haven't come across anything too crazy while sweeping yet. But a couple times when I've been striping a parking lot people have gone around my cones and driven right over my freshly painted lines. After it happened the first time I always make sure to block the entrances with my truck or trailer but even then people have literally jumped the curbs to get around them. I should start laying down spike strips.


----------

